# Latest babes in town!



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know we have unexpectedly become parents two days ago, our lovely surro went into labour and gave birth to our beautiful baby girls at 30 weeks. They are both in NICU and doing well for their age, they are able to breathe on their own without a ventilator! I will be travelling within the next few days to meet them. Thanks everyone for all the support! I don't knw what I would have done without this forum.


----------



## alwayshope (Nov 18, 2011)

Congratulations pharmchick! You must be thrilled, what a surprise! 

Keep us posted on how things are.

BW

AH


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

Many Congratulations.   

You must be so excited to get there and see your babies. 

sending you lots of hugs and if you need any help or info regarding visa and parental order, message me.

safe journey xxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Pharmchick congratulations on the birth of your babies, really hope they are ok & you get to meet them v soon l x


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Pharmchick, what a surprise hun...!!! Hopefully you will meet them very very soon. 
I'm so very happy for you! You are definitely a go-getter lady...

Wishing the little ones the best of health and a shining bright future.
God bless you,  WAB


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Huge Congratulations, glad both are doing well, enjoy every minute 
x


----------



## TP.C (Aug 29, 2010)

Congratulations on becoming parents! So glad everyone is doing well  x


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the well wishes!


----------



## TeamD (Sep 11, 2011)

Congratulations!  Safe journey xx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Absolutely wonderful news!   


Diane x


----------

